# My new Hedgie



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a seven and a half week old hedgie. She is adorable but doesn't seen to like me. I have had her for a week and a half. She balls up, huffs and takes forever to come out of her ball. I do let her run around and put her on her wheel but when I try to just sit and hold her she balls up again and huffs at every little sound. Does anyone have any suggestions? I also want to get a new cage for her, right now she is in a rubbermaid container. What is a good size cage, I was looking at one for a guinea pig which is about 18x28x22 with a ladder to an upper shelf.
Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

In addition to my question about Hazel's behavior I wanted to ask about her wheel. I bought one of the California Wheels but it doesn't fit in her cage. Should I have it accessible to her at all times or can I take her out of her cage and let her run on it once a day? Is that enough?


----------



## tiredbutgoodmom (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got Harriet one week ago, so I am NO expert, but I have just been going through this whole thing, too. I thought for sure that the breeder switched the nice little hedgehog that she and I had been observing- when I ran out to the car to get money- for the hissing pin-cushion that I ended up with. Just to reassure you though, she is really coming out of her shell now. 
Three things that might be helpful:
My breeder told me that 68 degrees is what she needed. Wrong.
I read all over the internet that 72 is more like the minimum- up to as high as 80 degrees.
1)Since I added a space heater for the walk-in closet where we have her cage she has been MUCH more eager to interact with me. It is like the Tropics in there, but it seems to loosen her up. Like me at a party after a glass of wine- much more fun
2)You have got to put in a shirt that you have worn into the cage so it can snuggle up in it. I used my pillow case. It absolutely will make her more accepting of sitting/napping in your lap. You can even take out the shirt/pillow case while they are napping in it and gently place in on your lap- they will know that they are being moved and will freek out-but they will probably calm down again and go back to sleep in your lap. Mine slept three hours like that before she realized she'd been duped. After a solid week of this, now she will go from running around wild to calming down when I hold her and selting in for a snuggle (like she is starting to realize that is what my lap is for.)
3) Bribe your hedgehog with live mealworms! Only give them when your hedgehog interacts with you (although do not feed them directly with your fingers or while they are in your hand.) Just put them right in front of their face while in your lap. Believe me, over time, this will be something that it will look forward to.
I bet things will be better in one week. Keep me posted with your progress. Since I am new, too, would you please tell me what treats your hedgehog likes to eat? My Harriet is apparently a very picky eater!
Good luck, 
Karen


----------



## tiredbutgoodmom (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, the wheel question...
Gotta leave in there. Harriet runs during the night ALOT, but also during the day.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

For the cage size, the best is one that has at least 2 square feet of free floor space after you`ve put everything in it (wheel, house, bowls, toys, litter pan). If you use a cage with a second level, the upper level needs to be enclosed so that your hedgie won`t fall off it. Even a fall from a few inches could be fatal to your baby. I don`t think hedgies can climb ladders but if you`re talking about a ramp, it needs to be also enclosed on both sides. And some hedgies will never used the upper level, they just don`t like it.

If you already have her in a rubbermaid container, you could expand her actual cage by joining a second container to the first with some 4 inch PVC pipe. 

As for your hedgie being grouchy, it`s normal, she`s scared because everything is new to her. tiredbutgoodmom gave you good advice. Be patient, it might take weeks or months for her to get comfortable with you. Take her out every night in a quiet room, with a blanket for her to hide in and dim the lights if you can.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Olympia and Tiredbutgoodmom. Very good advice. As I read more I see that it takes more than a week for them to get used to their owners. I just had her out and she was much better today. I think she just had a bad night last night. I think i'm gonna pass on the cage with the shelf, too dangerous. Does anyone know at what age you can transfer them to another cage?
How do you connect the rubbermaid containers. I really like the open top idea and that way her wheel will fit fine in there.
Thanks again.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your hedgie!
It may take a while for her to warm up to you. Just think of it as bay steps & celebrate the little victories.
There's no set age when you can move them to a new cage. You can do it now. I know there's some info on how to connect the containers, but can't search for it. I would look at the cage set up examples in the forum on housing. There are some good pictures that may help.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a link to the webpage I am using to learn how to connect two plastic bins with PVC
http://www.mihog.org/cages/cage_directions.phtml


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

I connected two bins together and the important thing about it is making sure that you heat up the plastic with a hair dryer. Heating it up will help prevent the plastic from cracking. I also just used a hot glue gun to hold the tube in place with the bins. But you can use super glue too. Also I didn't use a pvc pipe. I used a huge card board tube  I hope this helps.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

tiredbutgoodmom said:


> I thought for sure that the breeder switched the nice little hedgehog that she and I had been observing- when I ran out to the car to get money- for the hissing pin-cushion that I ended up with.


LMAO!!! 
I often say to Mr Changes His Disposition Daily...who are you and where'd you put that NICE hedgehog that was here yesterday????


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

You can use a cardboard tube but wouldn`t it be very hard to clean? One of my girls very often poops in the tube so I`m glad I used PVC.  Also, I did not use any glue on the tube because it makes it easier to take the cage apart for a thorough cleaning and that worked great for me.


----------

